# Pete Busardo On Cloud Chasing



## Silverbear (8/7/14)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/7/14)

OMG 1hour and 28 minutes of my life I would loose! Thank the Pope I go for flavour and not clouds!


----------



## Silverbear (8/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG 1hour and 28 minutes of my life I would loose! Thank the Pope I go for flavour and not clouds!


@Rob Fisher I suspect you may be reading the time incorrectly, it is a short vid, really short, a record for Busardo, and most definitly a worth while watch.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/7/14)

Silverbear said:


> @Rob Fisher I suspect you may be reading the time incorrectly, it is a short vid, really short, a record for Busardo, and most definitly a worth while watch.


 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh! 1 minute and 27 seconds!  His best video ever!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MurderDoll (8/7/14)

Ha ha ha ha!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BansheeZA (8/7/14)

hahahaha now i have to clean my coffee off my screen and keyboard. that really made my day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chop007 (9/7/14)

Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha classic. Catch those clouds dudes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Al3x (9/7/14)

killer vid, laughed so hard, all the guys at the office though I was going crazy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

